# Necrotizing fasciitis of bilateral buttocks



## Jmeannm (May 30, 2013)

Need help with debridement coding on this. 

I'm leaning toward 11005 since it is for necrotizing soft tissue infection, but this patient happens to have it on the buttocks and thighs, not the abdominal wall. I can't find anything indicating that 11005 can be used for another part of the body. I don't feel like 11044 describes what was done as well as 11005. Anyone able to help with this??


----------



## ElaineM (May 30, 2013)

This debridement will be based on the depth, not the location.
You will need to know for example if it is subcutaneous tissue or mucle etc. 
In other words, you need to know how deep the debridement went into the skin to come up with the appropriate code.

So you need the *depth and the size *of the debridement area to get the appropriate code.  Your dx code can specifiy that it is necrotizing fascitis.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jmeannm (Jun 4, 2013)

It went down to the sacrum, 12in x 20in x 4cm (deep).


----------

